# Gyration Mouse/Keyboard Suite

## xeonburn

I am thinking about buying the Gyration mouse and keyboard suite... USB. I was wondering if anyone has this already and has gotten it to work in Gentoo. I have not been able to get my MS Wireless Optical Desktop to work, as both keyboard and mouse use the same USB base. The Gyration Suite works in the same fashion.

----------

## drsperm

Yes.  I have been running one for about a month.

All seems fine.  The multimedia keys don't work and for some reason when I hold down a key on my keyboard the mouse doesn't work.

I do believe I am having problems with my VIA chipset USB controller however, due to the fact I had to disable the bios apic and acpi because it is a dual proc system.  

I also un a MS Wireless Optical Mouse at the same time as backup...

FYI, the Mouse battery last for about 10 hours of use.  The keyboard...well, just buy some nmh batteries and swap them once every 5 days or so.....otherwise you will start dropping keystrokes.

Mark

----------

## gcasillo

Yeah I initially got my keyboard/mouse suite for the keyboard. I have the smaller version, and I like the buttery-soft action of the keys. However, I've grown to love the mouse even more. I got the mouse to work in X including the scroll wheel on one of my PCs, but I'm having problems getting the scroll wheel to work on the other. In fact, I have to add another regular PS/2 mouse to my XF86Config as the "CorePointer" and set my USB Gyration mouse to "SendCoreEvents." Otherwise, X won't recognize it. Strange, but I haven't spent much time troubleshooting it.

Still, both are quality input devices and easy to set up under X. Gyration's web site has a link to a page that explains how to set it up for X.

----------

## drsperm

I have had a few times when keystrokes would be missed, and the mouse would be jittery...But once I moved my cell phones away from the mouse/keyboard/receiver all was fine.  I also got tech support to be more clear about setting the channels.  So here is their exert:

****************************

To Determine Channel

The Gyration devices have eight individual channels available to them. To

determine which channel a device is currently using:

        Mouse

        Press and quickly release the "Channel" button on the bottom of the

mouse handset. 

        Keyboard

        Press and quickly release the "Channel" button on the bottom of the

Full size Keyboard. 

        Press and quickly release the "Channel" button on the top of compact

keyboard. 

        Count the number of times the green LED on the handset (or the red

LED on the bottom of the handset) flashes. The number of flashes indicates

the channel the mouse is using.

Note: If the channel is changed when the computer is powered down or the

receiver is not connected, the devices will become unsynchronized. When the

system is running, press and release the Channel button as described above

to confirm the channel. The mouse broadcasts a message across all eight

channels that informs the receiver what channel it is currently operating

on. The receiver then automatically restores synchronization.

To Change the Channel

When two devices are being used in the same proximity, each device should be

set to operate on a unique channel. For the best reception, space the

channels apart by one or more channels. For example, setting the channels to

"2" and "4" is recommended over setting the channels to "2" and "3".

If a Teach/Learn sequence has already been performed, it is not necessary to

re-synchronize the devices after a channel change.

To change the channel: 

        Press and hold the Channel button on the bottom of the mouse handset

for two seconds. 

        When you release the Channel button, the mouse will change to the

next sequential channel and the green LED on the top of the handset (and the

red LED on the bottom of the handset) will flash. The number of flashes

indicates the new channel the mouse is using.

Thank you for contacting Gyration Technical Support.

Gyration Support Staff

408-973-7086

support@gyration.com

Mon. - Fri. 8AM - 5PM PST

***************

Good luck..

Mark

----------

## dmwilcox

note gyration does have some defective recievers out ,product num: AS00262-001, for which they are issuing replacements on their site.  Anyhow both the keyboard and mouse work fine (after the kernel boots...no BIOS access ava.).  Was there anything that you guys did to get the scroll wheel working? 

Its using the IMPS/2 protocal and I declared it with 5 buttons and 4 5 z axis mapping, which I thought would work--ohhh sooo wrong.

Anyway I know this post is dated but per chance this be spotted by fellow gyration troubleshooting lurkers shoot me back a post and let me know how the scroll wheel will work for me.

D.

----------

## gcasillo

Well that explains the troubles I've had getting three combos working at work. I have one at home that has a bigger looking receiver than the ones we have at work. The ones at work that apparently are botched are slimmer disc shapes with a small antenna.

I had some problems getting my mouse wheel working before I finally got it sorted out last weekend. Your XF86Config sounds right, but you have to get the right kernel modules loaded. I don't remember exactly what I did, but I think I had to make sure the uhci-hcd module was loaded (2.6 kernel). The corresponding module for 2.4 is uhci.

For a 2.6 kernel load these modules: uhci-hcd, hid, psmouse.

For a 2.4 kernel load these: uhci, hid, input, mousedev, keybdev.

I think if you've got these in place, you should be able to get that mouse wheel working. Interestingly, I have a box with USB 2.0 ports. That's what the ehci module should handle, but when I load it, I get nothing out of my Gyration keyboard or mouse.

----------

## drsperm

Mine has worked fine from the beginning...In fact I moved it over to my laptop without any config changes...

Yes, I got my receiver replaced...works much better.  I was having alot of keystroke drops and interference type issues.  

I am running 2.6.3-mmsources.

lsmod:

ovo mark # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

usb_storage            30624  0

sr_mod                 14468  0

nvidia               2072040  12

smbfs                  64504  2

md5                     3616  1

ipv6                  252608  10

nfs                   178108  1

nfsd                  173888  0

exportfs                6016  1 nfsd

lockd                  59112  2 nfs,nfsd

sunrpc                129736  5 nfs,nfsd,lockd

parport_pc             22464  1

lp                      9544  0

parport                38312  2 parport_pc,lp

snd_intel8x0           28836  0

snd_mpu401_uart         6528  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_seq_midi            6784  0

snd_emu10k1_synth       6912  0

snd_emux_synth         38048  1 snd_emu10k1_synth

snd_seq_virmidi         6080  1 snd_emux_synth

snd_seq_midi_emul       6976  1 snd_emux_synth

snd_emu10k1            96804  2 snd_emu10k1_synth

snd_rawmidi            21216  4 snd_mpu401_uart,snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_emu10k1

snd_ac97_codec         59492  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_emu10k1

snd_util_mem            3520  2 snd_emux_synth,snd_emu10k1

snd_hwdep               7652  2 snd_emux_synth,snd_emu10k1

snd_seq_oss            33952  0

snd_seq_midi_event      6336  3 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                57392  8 snd_seq_midi,snd_emux_synth,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_seq_midi_emul,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          6952  7 snd_seq_midi,snd_emu10k1_synth,snd_emux_synth,snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            50628  0

snd_pcm                90756  3 snd_intel8x0,snd_emu10k1,snd_pcm_oss

snd_page_alloc          9700  3 snd_intel8x0,snd_emu10k1,snd_pcm

snd_timer              24228  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_mixer_oss          17856  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd                    50980  20 snd_intel8x0,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_seq_midi,snd_emux_synth,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi,snd_ac97_codec,snd_util_mem,snd_hwdep,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mixer_oss

soundcore               7840  1 snd

rtc                    11912  0

hid                    23904  0

uhci_hcd               31472  0

usbcore                96476  5 usb_storage,hid,uhci_hcd

ppp_async              10784  0

ppp_generic            28272  1 ppp_async

slhc                    6208  1 ppp_generic

e100                   29376  0

mii                     4032  1 e100

My XF86config:

(mouse related)

Section "ServerFlags"

  Option       "AllowMouseOpenFail"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  Driver       "mouse"

  Identifier   "Mouse[1]"

  Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

  Option       "ButtonNumber" "5"

  Option       "Name" "AutoDetected"

  Option       "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

  Option       "Vendor" "AutoDetected"

  Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

  Identifier   "Layout[all]"

  InputDevice  "Keyboard[0]" "CoreKeyboard"

  InputDevice  "Mouse[1]" "CorePointer"

  Screen       "Screen[0]"

EndSection

Hope this helps.  If you need it I could shoot you a .config file of my kernel config.

Good luck.

Mark

----------

## dmwilcox

my bios finally caught the drift of my usb keyboard and now will let me use it for lilo +bonus

though I haven't had anymore luck with the scroll wheel under gentoo, which is terribly odd though I have a clue.  the mouse won't work if I boot the computer without my OTHER USB mouse plugged IN, after boot I can unplug it, but if it isn't there X will start as though a core pointer is registered and yet the mouse is unfunctional. weird hint huh?  

I also use ehci for my usb2 ports (most all of em'), and have ohci (for nforce2) and ehci loaded along with hid.  pretty odd stuff--funny enough the scroll wheel works on a knoppix boot cd i have and under windoze.  I think it might be fixed if I could get my 2.6.3 kernel to find the root partition (another lame issue).  wherein the computer can understand root=/dev/hda2 (aka root=302) for one kernel and not the other....damn UDEV!

</rant>

Dan

----------

## Luda

Hi...

I am using my sisters iMac-keyboard with my normal PC at the moment...

Is there a chance to use the volume-cotrol and eject-buttons?

----------

## dmwilcox

from when i was playing with linux on my ibook you should check:

pbbuttonsd:

http://www.cymes.de/members/joker/index.html

but i'm not sure it would work on a PC, but then again source code is platform independant, its just you wouldn't want all the mac laptop-ish functionality this will likely give you.

D

----------

## Luda

Thanks for the link, but I have got enough trouble with my new Soundcard, so I am not going to mess around with my settings with the audio-control-buttons.

I'll bookmark the page, so I can get back to it when I have my sndcard under control  :Wink: 

----------

